# Game Threads: Friday, March 21



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Tip off in just about an hour. Will today be better than yesterday?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Tip off in just about an hour. Will today be better than yesterday?


I really hope so, hopefully I get the Davidson/Gonzaga game here in Michigan what a treat that game should be.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

i hope the early games are good specifically the gonzaga and davidson game i dont have to work till 2:30 so ill be able to watch the first set of games then come home at 9 and watch the end games :yay:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Stinks to live in SC. I'm gonna get stuck with American and Tenn. uke:


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

TM said:


> Stinks to live in SC. I'm gonna get stuck with American and Tenn. uke:


you shoulda got march madness on demand on cbssports.com you can watch any game you want


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Stinks to live in SC. I'm gonna get stuck with American and Tenn. uke:


Yeah that does suck lol. Watch out for Derrick Mercer from American who hails from St. Anthony's up in New Jersey. He is a defensive meance and a very good PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This American-Tennessee game is lame, because you can smell a 30-5 run coming from the Vols.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Davidson is going to lose by a lot IMO.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Davidson is going to lose by a lot IMO.


They have settled back down they will be fine. 10-8 gonzaga early.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This PG for Davidson seems better than Curry...dude can penetrate.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Davidson is going to lose by a lot IMO.


Why, because Gonzaga jumped out to an early lead? Davidson did the same thing against Duke - down by 12 at halftime. They'll be there in the end. Don't lose faith 4 minutes in, HFK.

I know it's extremely early, but IF Tennessee loses, it'll be top 3 biggest upsets in NCAA history, right? Afterall, the Belmont over Duke would have been one of the biggest (if not the biggest) upset in NCAA Tournament history, right?

Richards is a better player, apel. Curry scores the points = gets the headlines. You know that's how it works. :|


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> This PG for Davidson seems better than Curry...dude can penetrate.


Yeah man he can handle it, Gonzaga is going to have a hell of a time trying to stop him.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tennessee woke up...I really hope they press for awhile, I love watching that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I really like Jeremy Pargo's game. He has one of the best handles in college basketball and is just exciting to watch. He gets out of control at times but he is a joy to watch.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> Tennessee woke up...I really hope they press for awhile, I love watching that.


I was really hoping American would play with them for most of the game, but it doesn't look too likely at the moment.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just think Gonzaga is a better team than people give credit for. This was a bad matchup for Davidson.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> I just think Gonzaga is a better team than people give credit for. This was a bad matchup for Davidson.


They are a bad matchup for most teams when they are shooting like they currently are. Gray can really shoot the ball.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn you Davidson


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People were really impressed with Davidson beating Southern Conference opponents. Good grief.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Daye needs to take that damn shirt off. He plays like he has a bookbag on. I know he's skinny, but who cares.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Davidson have no rebounders


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Davidson have no rebounders


That coupled with the fact that PG can't make a layup/floater to save his life is killing them right now. He would be a much better player if he could finish when he penetrated.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some people though Bouldin was a lotto pick? I don't see it.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I just think Gonzaga is a better team than people give credit for. This was a bad matchup for Davidson.


i don't think gonzaga is better than people give them credit for, but davidson is a much worse team than people want to think.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yet its just a 5 point lead. With the way Davidson shoots from the perimeter thats nothing


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Some people though Bouldin was a lotto pick? I don't see it.


Neither do I. He had a sequence of like 2 turnovers then an assist and then the assist was followed by a coupe more tunrovers. I don't see him as being much of anything in the NBA at least at this point in time.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Yet its just a 5 point lead. With the way Davidson shoots from the perimeter thats nothing


Everytime Gonzaga looks like they are pulling away Davidson claws back. If they get hot Gonzaga could be in some trouble.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Yet its just a 5 point lead. With the way Davidson shoots from the perimeter thats nothing


for now. i'll be surprised if gonzaga doesn't win by 10+.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats possible

What the heck is Drake doing???


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Western Kentucky is just bombing Drake. I hate to see it, but the Valley was WAY DOWN. The fact that this Drake team could go 19-2 against the Valley says a lot to me.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Western Kentucky is just bombing Drake. I hate to see it, but the Valley was WAY DOWN. The fact that this Drake team could go 19-2 against the Valley says a lot to me.


they lost 3 in the valley. but they did beat butler at butler. i think they'll be back in this game. it could end up going either way though. this one and the st mary's/miami games should be very good in the final minutes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

On a lighter note, Keno Davis looks like Patton Oswalt.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I am not fan of bouldin at all, I don't think he should be starting.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I really underestimated Western Kentucky, and really overrated Drake. Im still wondering why I picked Drake.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I picked Western Kentucky HOLLA!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee is playing some incredibly stupid basketball. Here you have them on a 3-2 fast break and rather than make a simple pass they are throwing awful lob passes. They are playing like they don't respect their opponent. Butler or USA will probably beat them.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah that lob pass was stupid as ****. :laugh:

Looks like I should have picked Western Kentucky. :uhoh:


----------



## ktabz16 (Jan 11, 2006)

looking for a USA-American 2nd round matchup. presidential candidates flock to birmingham determined to look patriotic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Miami another overrated team. My bracket will be destroyed today


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Tennessee is playing some incredibly stupid basketball. Here you have them on a 3-2 fast break and rather than make a simple pass they are throwing awful lob passes. They are playing like they don't respect their opponent. Butler or USA will probably beat them.


Thats if American doesn't close the deal today. They will have a very good shot if they can keep this thing close until the final 2-3 minutes of the game. Curry just opened up the 2nd half with a 3 for Davidson.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Miami another overrated team. My bracket will be destroyed today


how is miami overrated? it's a 7/10 matchup and lots of people were picking st mary's to pick them(i've probably seen more pick st mary's than miami).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Curry = baller


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> how is miami overrated? it's a 7/10 matchup and lots of people were picking st mary's to pick them(i've probably seen more pick st mary's than miami).


When they went on that unbeaten run, a lot of people were heaping praise on them. Of course beating another overrated team in Duke was part of that


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Vols are ****ing up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bouldin traveled with no call.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This Davidson center has the worst hands I have ever seen. He cant catch anything


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have never seen anyone constantly drive by Pargo the way Richards has so far in the 2nd half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The WCC was a good league. People thought that San Diego winning the conference tournament was a bad thing, but San Diego is a good team. The worse thing for San Diego is a bad matchup with UConn. Pargo taking over this game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

davidson needs to hit a couple of shots or this is going to get out of hand


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Curry right on cue


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have seen a lot of no calls in this game so far. I really hate Bouldin.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

These dudes on American can't catch worth ****.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Curry is playing like an All-American right now. Now only if the refs want to give Davidson a call or two.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

American is tied with Tennessee. It's a 40-40 game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tie game 40-40, American/Tennessee


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

they take me away from davidson/gonzaga so i can see tennessee play like **** against american? great. and why do they always switch right as it's going to commercial?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Wooow this dude is on fire


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mercer just breaks the pressure easily for American.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bouldin is not playing smart at all


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Matt Bouldin is Horrid, what a stupid Foul on Curry.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS with these damn switches. I was enjoying that Gonzaga-Davidson game. Amazing that they wouldn't switch to Duke/Belmont yesterday, but they are switching super early today.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/ FTW


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Austin Daye's shot has been off for atleast 6 games now. 2 for 9?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Mercer just breaks the pressure easily for American.


Yeah he is really damn quick. If I was Americans coach I would just let him abuse Lofton off the dribble and set up Carr, or someone else for a layup.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't understand switching to these 2/15 or 1/16 matchups. switch over for the last 2 or 3 minutes if the game is actually close. other than that, i don't want to see these games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn CBS internet would you at least let me get the Drake game. What the heck? Tennessee blowing it open now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why do their commercials work so well, but the games suck? C'mon, I wanted to watch Gonzaga vs. Davidson.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

miami off to a nice 13-3 run to start the half. actually make that 15-3.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

10 point lead for tennessee, can we please switch?

and right as i type that, they do.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is there any doubts that Curry is an NBA talent? These guy is single handedly keeping a pathetic Davidson in this game


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

If Curry has any room he is just going to nail the shot, just like Dell, now you can tell who they are rooting for.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Daye is a chucker.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Western Kentucky is up 10 now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Is there any doubts that Curry is an NBA talent? These guy is single handedly keeping a pathetic Davidson in this game


yes. there are definitely doubts. is he a pg? no. great in college doesn't mean great in the pros.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I like how Lovedale is playing for Davidson, really playing some great D and is hustling hard out there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> yes. there are definitely doubts. is he a pg? no. great in college doesn't mean great in the pros.


Who cares if he is a pg? Teams always need shooters. Is Eddie House playing in the NBA?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HKF said:


> Daye is a chucker.


He gets shot happy a lot, I think Few wants him to keep sooting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WKU up 16 now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tenn game is really close


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Who cares if he is a pg? Teams always need shooters. Is Eddie House playing in the NBA?


oh so you mean is there any question if he can be a bench player? of course he can do that. as long as he can shoot, he can be a 10th man that is just a shooter off the bench. i thought you meant actual nba talent, like a good player in the nba.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Curry is just nailing shots all over the floor. Heytfelt is doing things he is not capable of.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

gonzaga just needs to go to pargo and heytvelt every play and get that lead back.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> oh so you mean is there any question if he can be a bench player? of course he can do that. as long as he can shoot, he can be a 10th man that is just a shooter off the bench. i thought you meant actual nba talent, like a good player in the nba.


Is this a serious post? Is Luter Head a 'good player' in the NBA? Eddie House is going to be a solid contributor for that Boston team if they are going to go far in the playoffs? You think his teammates and coach dont consider him a 'good player'. So bench players cant be 'good players'

FYI Curry handles the ball well, the team he plays for requires him to score more than pass. Its not like he is going to be a liability at the point spot


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Miami is blowing it open. Making 3's all over the place.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

IMO after watching Curry I think it wouldn't be too far of a stretch to say he is the best guard in college basketball. He shoots as well off-balance as most do with their feet set and wide open. He is incredible.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Is this a serious post? Is Luter Head a 'good player' in the NBA? Eddie House is going to be a solid contributor for that Boston team if they are going to go far in the playoffs? You think his teammates and coach dont consider him a 'good player'. So bench players cant be 'good players'


luther head is not a good player in the nba. he's an average player.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

miami and western kentucky are both close to putting those games out of reach.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> gonzaga just needs to go to pargo and heytvelt every play and get that lead back.


Of course but Bouldin has to touch the ball.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> luther head is not a good player in the nba. he's an average player.


Alright, what about the other parts of that post?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

how do you lose curry like that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Give the ball to Pargo. What are these guys doing?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Richards keeps missing layups, come on man!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> FYI Curry handles the ball well, the team he plays for requires him to score more than pass. Its not like he is going to be a liability at the point spot


Exactly he handles the ball very well, Curry will be able to play in the NBA.


Richards missed yet another layup, Davidson would be winning by 10 if he made all of his bunny shots. Him and Curry would be one of the best guard duos in college if he could finish around the rim (Richards).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Alright, what about the other parts of that post?


eddie house isn't a good nba player either. he's average as well. that doesn't mean that can't contribute to good teams as long as they are allowed to play within their abilities.

if you mean that curry has nba talent in that he can be a bench shooter, i agree. i don't think that was ever really in question. i figured you meant a real good nba talent, like someone that would at least be a starter or top bench player. i guess that's my mistake for assuming that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gray is playing out of his mind too. He can really stroke it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee is still letting American hang around.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wow 48 of the 94 shots in the drake/western kentucky game have been 3s.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

come on davidson! looks like drake is having a tough time against western kentucky


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> eddie house isn't a good nba player either. he's average as well. that doesn't mean that can't contribute to good teams as long as they are allowed to play within their abilities.
> 
> if you mean that curry has nba talent in that he can be a bench shooter, i agree. i don't think that was ever really in question. i figured you meant a real good nba talent, like someone that would at least be a starter or top bench player. i guess that's my mistake for assuming that.


Monta Ellis is doing quite well for himself and happens to be an undersized combo guard. Same thing as Louis Williams. We have had this discussion before but you seem to have made up your mind on Curry. First it was the weak conference arguement, that was dismissed. Now its he will be an average bench player because he will be a bench shooter. Cant you see that the guy actually has ball handling skills and wont be a liability running an offense.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gray has been Gonzaga's saving grace.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

these games are going to come down to the wire


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go back to Davidson-Gonzaga. Why was I missing stuff CBS?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pendergraft is awful. What a terrible cross court pass.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

good d by davidson but they threw it away


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee is going to win looking incredibly ugly in the process.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stupid passes galore


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> First it was the weak conference arguement, that was dismissed.


it hasn't been dismissed. there's no question he won't put up the same numbers if he was in a major conference.

it's laughable comparing him to monta ellis.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pargo sure doesn't shoot like his brother. He needs some tips.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

big threee


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Curry can distribute too. That was a nice pass to set up the 3 that gives davidson a 73-72 lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Boulding doing what he does best, miss layups.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> it hasn't been dismissed. there's no question he won't put up the same numbers if he was in a major conference.
> 
> it's laughable comparing him to monta ellis.


That was why you stopped arguing after I told you that Tyrese Rice a similar player was doing quite well in the ACC. Now if Rice can put up 20 point per in the ACC, whats going to stop Curry from doing so?

Whats so laughable about comparing him to Ellis. They are both undersized, quick points with incredible shooting prowess. Ellis is no point guard, biggest difference is leaping ability


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn this MMOD is really slowly my comp down.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> it hasn't been dismissed. there's no question he won't put up the same numbers if he was in a major conference.
> 
> it's laughable comparing him to monta ellis.


If Chris Lofton can put up numbers in the SEC than so could Curry. Curry put up numbers against Duke, North Carolina, NC State teams like that. He would still put up some big scoring numbers in a BCS conference.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Best potential in these game pro wise:
curry
bouldin
helyvelt or however you spell it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bouldin? As what? This guy is awful.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Switch Bouldin with Pargo


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> That was why you stopped arguing after I told you that Tyrese Rice a similar player was doing quite well in the ACC. Now if Rice can put up 20 point per in the ACC, whats going to stop Curry from doing so?
> 
> Whats so laughable about comparing him to Ellis. They are both undersized, quick points with incredible shooting prowess. Ellis is no point guard, biggest difference is leaping ability


Or the fact he has 3-5 inches of height on Curry. Either way, Either way.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^I thought Ellis was 6'1


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Western Kentucky just keeps turning the ball over.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Whats so laughable about comparing him to Ellis. They are both undersized, quick points with incredible shooting prowess. Ellis is no point guard, biggest difference is leaping ability


ellis takes less than one 3 per game and is averaging almost 20 points per game. how exactly does that compare to curry?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

KG4MVP2 said:


> Best potential in these game pro wise:
> curry
> bouldin
> helyvelt or however you spell it


Bouldin over Pargo? All Bouldin does well is pass and half the time that is negated because he turns the ball over. At least Pargo will be able to create his own shot every now and then in the league. Bouldin won't last in the NBA or at least I haven't seen anything that suggests so.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Daye chucking again.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

KG4MVP2 said:


> Best potential in these game pro wise:
> curry
> bouldin
> helyvelt or however you spell it




Bouldin has no pro Potential, Pargo and Daye and miles ahead of him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

gonzaga needs to get pargo the ball creating offense.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> ellis takes less than one 3 per game and is averaging almost 20 points per game. how exactly does that compare to curry?


Are you comparing Ellis' NBA output to what Curry does in college? Tell me what sense that makes


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

and there he goes


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Richards = Idiot


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Are you comparing Ellis' NBA output to what Curry does in college? Tell me what sense that makes


so curry is going to go from a guy who's best quality is his long range shooting, to a guy who isn't going to take 3s?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Pargo is a monster.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

wow curry has a killer shot


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot by Curry. Curry's mom looks like Paula Abdul.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> ^I thought Ellis was 6'1


Ellis is 6'3"-6'4" ish. What an absolute hustle play by Lovedale and Curry rains home another 3.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

huge shot by curry. let's see if gonzaga is smart enough to have pargo take this next shot unless someone else is wide open.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> so curry is going to go from a guy who's best quality is his long range shooting, to a guy who isn't going to take 3s?


Maybe you havent noticed that A LOT of Ellis' points come from his superb midrange game. You really think Curry will have a problem in that?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

How do you not get that rebound?

and then how do you not cover Curry?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wow daye. wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a Wally Szczerbiak type performance in 1999 by Curry. Wally had put up 41 against Washington in the first round.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lovedale is a friggin beast. That rebound was all about him wanting it more.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Loving it!!!! Davidson was a good pick

I hope Curry comes out this year and the Nets draft him


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Maybe you havent noticed that A LOT of Ellis' points come from his superb midrange game. You really think Curry will have a problem in that?


that's where height and jumping ability help ellis.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Daye is so talented but he is a taller Iverson


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Morrison looks like an idiot. Good God.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Plenty of time by Gonzaga has no shot, and Adam Morrison i swear hasn't cut his hair since I saw him play in High School.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

that was gray wide open next to daye right? but instead of passing to the wide open guy who is 7-10 from 3 on the game, daye(1-5 from 3 at that point) takes a dribble and then the 3.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> that's where height and jumping ability help ellis.


Umm Curry is 6'3. And we are not talking about a stiff footed player out there, he wont have problems beating people off the dribble. More importantly he actually utilizes the pump fake quite nicely. I really think you are grasping at straws here


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Daye looking scared at the line.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

WOW, Daye almost never misses his Free Bee's


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

this game is over. if they didn't want curry shooting free throws, they had to deny him the ball not let him dribble off 10 seconds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He had a hell of a game. Crazy. Georgetown will shut him down though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Morrison looks like an idiot. Good God.


Yeah lol he looks really stoned.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Curry ballhandling skills on display right there. Damn if Curry was on UNC. Insane!!!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gonzaga just seemed a year away today, Pargo came to play of course, and Gray shot the ball extremely well, but Daye looked like Darius Washington Jr in the CUSA Tournment.

By the way what happened to Darius Washington Jr?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bob McKillop finally wins his first NCAA tournament game. Congrats to him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

my bracket is taking a beating now. gonzaga and drake look to be two more losses though drake has cut that lead to 7.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

If this was a WCC game, Ira brown would be getting a lob pass here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

His mom must be a disciplinarian


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

30 points in a half. That's an unbelievable performance.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

30 in the Half, monster game by curry.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jack McClinton scored 38 points today himself, he had less than 10 in the first half.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Drake is still in it


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

So any doubt that the Zags lost the game because of Daye's stupid shots, Bouldin's uselessness and Curry continually shredding their stupid idea to use a zone.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

well if i'm confident about a game that seems like either team could win, expect me to be wrong. that's been the case with usc and gonzaga so far. for some reason i'm not so optimistic about south alabama beating butler.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why do so many college players take stupid 3's?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brazelton has never heard of using the clock?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Guess I was wrong about the WCC, they go 0-2 in the span of a minute.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wow drake. one point game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yessir!!!!

Drake's defense in the last two minutes was unreal


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Curry ballhandling skills on display right there. Damn if Curry was on UNC. Insane!!!


Nothing against UNC's current guards because they are all very talented but I would take Curry over all of them. The only exception would be if I needed more of a pass first PG then I would take Lawson over him. 


Also drake is only down one


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Drake got back into this game because WKU just keeps turning the ball over. Ridiculous. Horn settle your team down.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

tie game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Emmeneker shouldn't have flopped.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Korver's brother making 3's what a shock. lol.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Buuttifulll!!!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wonder who gets the last shot. lee or brazleton.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

GO CANES! Monster game by McClinton and Jimmy Grahams defense in the 2nd half was the difference. Watch out Longhorns!

I thought this Drake game was over a few minutes ago.. I guess not jeez


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wow. i guess it will be drake.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible call on the charge. That is horrendous. Block all the way.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Drake ball with 22.5 seconds left. Let's go Drake.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats a charge, good call. He lowered the shoulder


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bad last shot. overtime.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Way to blow a game Western Kentucky. Nice work.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ot!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow West Kentucky got lucky there.. Lets go hilltoppers


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I see Drake winning this one in OT. Their D is jus too good for WKY


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Drake has new life hopefully it translates into a win as it will help out my bracket immensely.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow how did Drake not win it there lol. 

Should be a good OT. Let's go draaake "whatever your team mascot is"s


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

uh ohhh. looks like its gonna be a shootout!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

by the time this game ends drake will have taken 40 3s.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Courtney Lee has to want the ball


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

essbee said:


> Wow how did Drake not win it there lol.
> 
> Should be a good OT. Let's go draaake "whatever your team mascot is"s


:rofl2: thats what I was thinking.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why wont they give Lee the ball????????


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Young is on fire


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darrin Horn is not coaching a good game. Why the hell are you playing a zone defense?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

great shot by Young, with a fadaway three!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tie game. Brazelton with 33. Crazy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

3 ball fest


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are they fouling? The game is tied.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

dumb foul


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why did they foul? Thats a weird sequence right there. Why was Drake passing the ball around like they were ahead?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm very confused. intentional foul in a tie game?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now hopefully WKU doesn't commit another stupid foul.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a crazy sequence


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

drake hit the glass hard there


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stupid foul but good call


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Got to get on the glass. No excuse to give up 4 offensive rebounds.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Now hopefully WKU doesn't commit another stupid foul.


Nice call HKF


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

naturally.....a commercial break.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

sMaK said:


> What a crazy sequence


I just sent this same thing on AIM to my buddy a minute ago. Great minds think alike I guess.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

5.7 to see if WKU can get the win. We already know the refs are not going to call a foul. Let's see if Brazelton doesn't turn it over.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wow. huge shot.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot for the win. WOW.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wow. that was deep too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen that is why March is the greatest time of the year


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Buzzer Beater. Oh yeah.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW. what a shot.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

damnit.

great game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

well that's 2 losses for me already today. that's 6 total for the first round and i've lost 2 sweet sixteen teams. obviously all is well as long as i get the final four/championship game correct, but i was hoping for a better bracket this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The games are vastly improved play wise this afternoon.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> I just sent this same thing on AIM to my buddy a minute ago. Great minds think alike I guess.


You know it.

But damn what a shot...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

well i get to watch texas austin peay. hopefully texas pulls away early and i can switch over to a closer game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas up 9 early.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Butler-South Bama is gonna be a doozy


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

crazy shot i was half way sleep and it woke me up. another L on my bracket due to it though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

WKU/Drake. Great finish to a good game. First upset that I have gotten right. LOL.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler is breaking this one open.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn UCLA catches so many breaks. Now AJ Price is hurt. Damn.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yep looks like uconn has no shot at ucla now. hell they need to make sure they can even win this game now.

butler really went on a run there. hopefully early in the 2nd half south alabama can get back into it and make it close down the stretch. georgetown and texas both appear like they'll easily handle business. san diego could hang with uconn for a while now though with price out.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Bad for UCONN and my bracket.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

i thought this butler usa game would be closer. hopefully, usa can go on the run here early and get back in it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Im actually pulling for SD bc I had Drake beating UCONN in my bracket. SD is playing very well right now regardless of UCONNs Injuries tho.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown starting to pull away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler is demolishing South Alabama.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yeah game over, butler wins. campbell's 7-9 from 3 is too much for south alabama to handle.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That WKU/Drake finish was amazing. Go Rawse's bracket!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just got back and I see everything is going as expected cept for Uconn. Thats going to be a major upset if San Diego wins


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

who would've figured (at least as of now) San diego vs. Uconn would've been the closet game, and Butler vs. Usa would've been the worst game (score wise)???


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

San Diego has been playing great ball for a while now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hate when Coach Thompson does this. He keeps Rivers in the game even though he brings nothing to the table on offense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Please take me to UCONN/SD's second half when it starts. I can't watch this Texas game anymore.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Please take me to UCONN/SD's second half when it starts. I can't watch this Texas game anymore.


Cool. Thanks.

Now...please let the cheerleaders be naked?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Conn = overrated.

How the heck is San Diego even close talk less leading by 9


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

AJ Price got hurt and he is their engine. I expect Thabeet to be more effective on the defensive end, but San Diego is playing flawless basketball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rob Jones is drinking the Kool-aid (reference to his grand-dad Jim Jones for all of you history buffs)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

SD's point guard knows how to run a team


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Rob Jones is drinking the Kool-aid (reference to his grand-dad Jim Jones for all of you history buffs)


Lol oh no you didnt


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn looks like a headless rudder without Price.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Hopefully if San Diego wins it will give the WCC some credit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Uconn fighting back


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> Rob Jones is drinking the Kool-aid (reference to his grand-dad Jim Jones for all of you history buffs)


i'm shocked the san diego media didn't beat that connection into the ground as they were making this run.

damn i had drake beating uconn in the next round in all my brackets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Where is Sutton?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

San Diego is hanging in there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adrien really isn't that good. He has a big heart, but he just lacks polish, which is odd considering how undersized he is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That sucks for San Diego that Jackson lost his footing because he had a floater in the lane.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> SD's point guard knows how to run a team


Johnson is one hell of a player and I even called it this week when someone else said San Diego had no chance of winning.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, big time play by Jones.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Upset Central!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jones again. I was noticing that Austrie's defense was horrendous. He didn't even get in a stance to defend. What kind of lackadaisical BS was that?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

sportsline is great


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It would have been a nice steal if UConn players were paying attention.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn is playing like they don't care. I don't know why they seem like they don't give a rip.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HKF said:


> UConn is playing like they don't care. I don't know why they seem like they don't give a rip.




just like the mason game from the elite 8 2 years ago. they think because their Uconn, and a major conference team playing a midmjaor team, their just going to roll over for them to advance. Mason played a helluva game in the 06 regional final, but if Uconn gave half a **** in that game, its Uconn vs. florida in the final 4, and probably florida doesn't get the back-back national championships


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

shupioneers1 said:


> just like the mason game from the elite 8 2 years ago. they think because their Uconn, and a major conference team playing a midmjaor team, their just going to roll over for them to advance. Mason played a helluva game in the 06 regional final, but if Uconn gave half a **** in that game, its Uconn vs. florida in the final 4, and probably florida doesn't get the back-back national championships


You're probably right. The thing is they were trailing in this game basically the whole way. Chance to tie now.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> UConn is playing like they don't care. I don't know why they seem like they don't give a rip.


i was reluctant to even give them one win because i saw no intensity from them most of the year


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

One overtime away from the Big East being 6-0 in this tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dyson coming up huge, like he did earlier in the year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Austrie is throwing this game. Give it to Dyson.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

bball223,

I was the one that gave no chance to San Diego in this one. I'm going to eat my crow here unless UConn can come back.

64-60 TORREROS!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What am I saying, Dyson isn't even in the game.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Brandon Johnson...sick...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dyson stepping up big time.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

apelman42 said:


> bball223,
> 
> I was the one that gave no chance to San Diego in this one. I'm going to eat my crow here unless UConn can come back.
> 
> 64-60 TORREROS!!!



if we come back to win this game, we better not sleep walk through western kentucky & courtney lee & brazelton.

well, thats good, pomare's gone. too bad johnson is still in the game. lets get him out and i'll like our chances better


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rob Jones has been the man today. Only a freshman.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dyson was smart. Go to the basket. Do not play for the last shot, that's how you lose.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HKF said:


> Rob Jones has been the man today. Only a freshman.



how about pomare & brandon johnson. what year are they??


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

shupioneers1 said:


> how about pomare & brandon johnson. what year are they??


Johnson is definitely a junior...not sure on Pomare...

Grier got outcoached, why the hell was Johnson in on the defensive end?

WHAT A SHOT!!!!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

You don't want to be the favorite in Tampa today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are both juniors. San Diego returns their entire starting five plus next three role players next year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well well well, this Jones guy seems to be one heck of a competitor


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

eh screw the brackets UCSD should just win for wanting it more. great shot


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

apelman42 said:


> You don't want to be the favorite in Tampa today.





who's here in the night session??

clemson vs. villanova is the 5 v 12 game right?? who the hell is the 4 v 13 game, i totally forgot, LOL


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats to the Torreros. I thought UConn could make a run at the Final Four. Should have known UConn peaked during the regular season.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll eat my crow...and I'll take it...UConn going far would've been bad for me....


Hopefully Johnson is healthy against WKU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vanderbilt vs. Siena.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I am done, I had UCONN in the Title game losing to Kansas


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I have no idea why UCONN didn't just attempt their shot at the buzzer (when Dyson drew the foul).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Didnt have them going far but thats an unexpected loss right there


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Ghost said:


> I am done, *I had UCONN in the Title game* losing to Kansas


:thinking2: Whaaaa?? u got balls man.....great game tho. UCSD was just more hungry.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Dyson was smart. Go to the basket. Do not play for the last shot, that's how you lose.


He could have done so near the buzzer (right play to draw the foul). Giving San Diego nine seconds is certain death the way they were shooting.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

C'mon Clemson, St. Joe's and Siena....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If I am UConn, I do it the same way, because their offense (UConn) was very choppy. The execution was horrible with Austrie in there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> C'mon Clemson, St. Joe's and Siena....


Or Villanova, Oklahoma, and Vandy:biggrin:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> :thinking2: Whaaaa?? u got balls man.....great game tho. UCSD was just more hungry.


It would of been UCLA but I guess I overvalued their depth.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I wish Jim Calhoun would just give San Diego credit.


----------



## WeeFace (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's be blatantly honest here ... San Diego has NO chance in this game if AJ Price gets injured. I'm telling you, there is no worse team in the Big East than UConn without Price. I've seen it before. They play like a team at the local Y that just met one another. The fact that they were able to take it to SD in overtime and almost win is a testament to how horrible San Diego plays. If you don't believe me, enjoy them getting smoked on Sunday by Western Kentucky.

Overall, been a pretty good tournament. I thought the most impressive win of the day ... okay, the most impressive win of the day was definitely WKy beating Drake, the refs, the fans and all the pundits that were slobbering over the Bulldogs. But the second most impressive win was Butler. They look great. I think they will topple Tennessee.


----------



## WeeFace (Mar 11, 2008)

HKF, San Diego doesn't deserve credit. Jim Calhoun knows that if AJ Price was playing they would have handedly whooped San Diego. The only credit San Diego deserves is for making that last second jump shot. It was a very impressive shot. I think it's really hard thing to comprehend for people because they don't understand how much AJ Price meant to this team. He was everything. It would be like Tom Brady going down on the 4th play from scrimmage. That becomes the story. I hate the what if game because I think that good teams have depth to cover injuries ... and that's just it, this wasn't a good UConn team. They were an okay UConn team with a good PG. It was a circumstantial win ... I'm not sure what the best way to treat that is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What do you mean they dont deserve credit? A win is a win. Even with AJ Price out, Uconn still had the most talented players on the floor. Calhoun is supposed to show class in such a situation


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> What do you mean they dont deserve credit? A win is a win. Even with AJ Price out, Uconn still had the most talented players on the floor. Calhoun is supposed to show class in such a situation


Yep it's not like UCONN doesn't have a couple of other 4* or 5* porspects on their bench. San Diego won, and thats that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Whatever you say WeeFace.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

5-0 Siena early.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

WeeFace said:


> Let's be blatantly honest here ... San Diego has NO chance in this game if AJ Price gets injured. I'm telling you, there is no worse team in the Big East than UConn without Price. I've seen it before. They play like a team at the local Y that just met one another. The fact that they were able to take it to SD in overtime and almost win is a testament to how horrible San Diego plays. If you don't believe me, enjoy them getting smoked on Sunday by Western Kentucky.
> 
> Overall, been a pretty good tournament. I thought the most impressive win of the day ... okay, the most impressive win of the day was definitely WKy beating Drake, the refs, the fans and all the pundits that were slobbering over the Bulldogs. But the second most impressive win was Butler. They look great. I think they will topple Tennessee.



I'm from Connecticut, I'm a Uconn fan. even though price getting hurt was definatly a big loss, I think both you, I, and everyone here know that Uconn has far superior athletes and b-ball players compared to San Diego. SD made more plays (partly because Uconn seemed like they didn't care, partly because SD wanted to win), so they deserve credit there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crazy I said this earlier today on this thread, but Grant Wahl made the same connotation.

_"Davidson's Stephen Curry is Wally Szczerbiak, circa 1999. Curry's 40-point tour de force to lead Davidson past Gonzaga 82-76 was eerily reminiscent of another classic tournament performance, Szczerbiak's 67 total points in Miami's upsets of Washington and Utah in 1999. Curry has one of the sweetest strokes you'll ever see (a lot like his daddy, Dell Curry), and he'll need to be just as fearless if the Wildcats are to have any chance of knocking off big, bad Georgetown on Sunday. But give special mention to Davidson's Andrew Lovedale, who had 12 points, 13 boards and the key loose-ball grab that led to Curry's late three-pointer, the biggest shot of the game. And save some space for Davidson coach Bob McKillop, a coach's coach who's finally getting the recognition he has long deserved."_


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Siena is busting Vanderbilt up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Crazy I said this earlier today on this thread, but Grant Wahl made the same connotation.
> 
> _"Davidson's Stephen Curry is Wally Szczerbiak, circa 1999. Curry's 40-point tour de force to lead Davidson past Gonzaga 82-76 was eerily reminiscent of another classic tournament performance, Szczerbiak's 67 total points in Miami's upsets of Washington and Utah in 1999. Curry has one of the sweetest strokes you'll ever see (a lot like his daddy, Dell Curry), and he'll need to be just as fearless if the Wildcats are to have any chance of knocking off big, bad Georgetown on Sunday. But give special mention to Davidson's Andrew Lovedale, who had 12 points, 13 boards and the key loose-ball grab that led to Curry's late three-pointer, the biggest shot of the game. And save some space for Davidson coach Bob McKillop, a coach's coach who's finally getting the recognition he has long deserved."_



That article is pretty spot on. I'm glad McKillop finally got a tourney W.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Siena is busting Vanderbilt up.


Damnit, I picked Vandy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Looks like there will be another upset tonight, Vandy might be on the way out. 

UNC looks good, absolutely dominating on the boards


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I got Siena winning this one on my bracket and if they can hold on it will bring me to a tie for first in my pool.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kenny Hasbrouck reminds me of Chauncey Billups, except smaller.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Porter loves to chuck the ball. Nice to hear Capstraw and Eagle doing the sports cast


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Oregon's beating Miss St. hopefully my Michigan bretheren can pull it off.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Porter loves to chuck the ball. Nice to hear Capstraw and Eagle doing the sports cast


Porter plays out of control but part of that is because he has never played for a coach who has bothered to discipline him. He has a ****load of skill he just chooses to force a lot of things and Coach Kent obviously has no problems with it as he rarely ever disciplines him. 


UNC has given up 41 point at halftime. Sure they have 60 but their defense is pathetic. Louisville will beat them if both advance that far. Heck ND might even beat them, or Washington State.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn my bracket is over today.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So Oregon's game plan is to shoot as many 3's as possible


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Porter plays out of control but part of that is because he has never played for a coach who has bothered to discipline him. He has a ****load of skill he just chooses to force a lot of things and Coach Kent obviously has no problems with it as he rarely ever disciplines him.
> 
> 
> *UNC has given up 41 point at halftime. Sure they have 60 but their defense is pathetic. Louisville will beat them if both advance that far. Heck ND might even beat them, or Washington State*.


I dont know man. We arent a defensive juggernaut, but high scoring games is the pace we like to play. UNC having 60 points at half time is exactly how Roy wants it. The math has to work itself out, I dont expect the opposition to have 20-30 points with that score


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> So Oregon's game plan is to shoot as many 3's as possible


Yeah, they have talent but Ernie Kent isn't a very good coach.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> I dont know man. We arent a defensive juggernaut, but high scoring games is the pace we like to play. UNC having 60 points at half time is exactly how Roy wants it. The math has to work itself out, I dont expect the opposition to have 20-30 points with that score


That is true, I just hope you guys are a little better defensively in future games than tonight (I Know the pace doesn't help) or else you could be in trouble. 60 points at halftime is incredible though. Your offense should have no troubles.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

HB said:


> So Oregon's game plan is to shoot as many 3's as possible


its working so far


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UNC is going to run away with this game. They are just a joy to watch when they can push the ball and run. Lawson looks like he is finally getting back to full health.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

st. joe's just can't get anything to fall. and oklahoma got hot at the right time. this game is close to being over if st joe's can't get a couple of stops and score some baskets.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's Ian Eagle and Jim Spanarkel. I have no idea who Capstraw is.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> st. joe's just can't get anything to fall. and oklahoma got hot at the right time. this game is close to being over if st joe's can't get a couple of stops and score some baskets.


Excellent now I just need to have Vandy sack up and win, and Oregon to close the deal. Also a Nova victory wouldn't hurt.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

and my bracket is quickly falling apart right now. as the scores stand now, i'll have 3 losses just from these 4 games.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> and my bracket is quickly falling apart right now. as the scores stand now, i'll have 3 losses just from these 4 games.


Should have picked ND, that might have been a good start :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hansbrough can be a black hole at times


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It would be nice if Miss. State would bring their offense. Jeez.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Has Jim Calhoun ever showed respect to anyone


----------



## WeeFace (Mar 11, 2008)

Very poignant points. San Diego won. Fine. I'm tired of people judging and saying when somebody should "show class". They pull the same thing with Belichick. He is who he is. Accept it or move on. It's pointless to talk about it.

The truth is that you don't want to watch UConn without AJ Price, and I certainly don't either. It's not a pretty team.

Either way, I'm just delighted that Lunardi's St. Joe's squad that he finagled into the tourney is getting absolutely sand blasted by Oklahoma. Hey St. JOE Lunardi, do you think ASU would have been a more worthy foe now? I am pleased as pudding.

I've got one foot on the Butler wagon and one on the Xavier wagon. let's do this!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I have Butler over Tennessee, as well. Best seven seed in recent memory.


----------



## WeeFace (Mar 11, 2008)

By the way, I posted this a week ago ... but there's always a power conference team that NOBODY talks about and nobody can name one player on the team that comes from out of nowhere into the sweet 16. I hand selected Miami in my bracket. Any others that are jumping out at anyone?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jack McClinton was first team All-ACC this year. He plays for Miami. Maybe he's not know by people who don't actually watch the sport. I also doubt they beat Texas. It's a teacher (Barnes) vs. pupil (Haith) situation.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man this Siena team is so fun to watch. The MAAC every few years tends to have a team capable of doing some damage.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jamont Gordon needs to get his offense going. He's getting everyone else involved, but if the game is close the ball is going to be in his hands.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=22482

Absoulty zero improvement from him at all, what a shame


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope Jamont Gordon slips to the Hornets...:gopray:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Saint Joes is hanging tough. Three good games going on right now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Charles Rhodes is actually showing some SF skills...to bad he cant shoot from any distance that doesnt allow him to dunk


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I misspoke, when I watch Hasbrouck of Siena he plays like a less athletic version of Baron Davis. He's also shorter, but this guy is one of those players you hate to play against. He seems like he can play in the pros.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I Hope Oregon doesn't win


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible charge call by the refs.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That charge call on Jamont Gordon was BULL****!


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

looking like we've got a 12, 13, & 13 winning the first 3 games in tampa. lets see if nova can make it 4-4, i think they can.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have Nova beating the Tigers


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jamont Gordon wouldn't fall down like that. He's a linebacker...but way to get even for that bull**** charge...


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HKF said:


> I have no idea who Capstraw is.




he's the color analyist for the nets i believe and he's also the analyist for most NEC games when their on TV. also, used to be the coach at Wagner college on Staten Island. he was succedded by Derek Wittenburg, then when Wittenburg went to fordham after he guided the seahwks to the NCAA's in 2003, he was succeeded by Mike Deane, you might remeber him as the coach who wore a seatbelt earlier this year.


----------



## WeeFace (Mar 11, 2008)

Butler over Tennessee? Come on man, step up! I got Butler in the final four after they knock off WSU (who is a nightmare matchup for UNC if they get that far).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just want to mention that Vanderbilt was overrated all year. This team plays like gangbusters at home, but everywhere else they are mediocre at best.


----------



## WeeFace (Mar 11, 2008)

HKF, from reading your posts you are definitely an ACC fan, so I would expect you to know who McClintock is. I guarantee you most people don't know who he is. Do you know who the great White Wilkinson plays for?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Barry Stewart is a pretty deadly shooter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Siena kicked their arses from start to finish.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WeeFace said:


> HKF, from reading your posts you are definitely an ACC fan, so I would expect you to know who McClintock is. I guarantee you most people don't know who he is. Do you know who the great White Wilkinson plays for?


If his name is White Wilkinson, he sure isn't great or in this tournament, unless you were talking about the Wilkinson who played for USC. 

I am definitely not an ACC fan. I root for the Missouri Valley and the Big East.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

How well would I do with this team:

PG - DJ Augustine
SG - Chris Lofton
SG - AJ Abrams
PF - Charles Rhodes
C - Richard Hendrix

Everyone's undersized...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HFK an ACC fan. :lol:

Why didn't I go with my guy and pick Siena. Rot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> i don't think gonzaga is better than people give them credit for, but davidson is a much worse team than people want to think.





HKF said:


> People were really impressed with Davidson beating Southern Conference opponents. Good grief.


shame shame on BOTH OF YOU for being haters!!!

Again, HKF, if you'd have read my blogs, you would have been more educated about this team! :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It would be nice if Ernie Kent recruited a point guard again.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Richards = Idiot


you chumps that have watched 1 1/2 Wildcats games are ridiculous


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HKF said:


> It would be nice if Ernie Kent recruited a point guard again.



It doesn't look like them one coming in either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you graduate from Davidson?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

naw


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

why does Gordon just stand 3 feet behind the 3 point line whenever he's not involved in the play


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Patrick Beverly is half the player he was when he had the mini blowout fro. It's sorta like a modern day Samson.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> why does Gordon just stand 3 feet behind the 3 point line whenever he's not involved in the play


Sometimes he's even further back. Id try and defend him and say he's spotting up for the kick out but...sometimes he looks like hes already getting back on D


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Clemson is going to destroy Villanova with their size


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

that poor Indiana team. looks like a completely different team. sad to see Gordon and White go out like that.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

These guys suck, we're gonna rape them. :laugh:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> shame shame on BOTH OF YOU for being haters!!!
> 
> Again, HKF, if you'd have read my blogs, you would have been more educated about this team! :biggrin:


davidson still is overrated. apparently i just rated gonzaga too highly as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

how are they overrated? they're a good, wll-coached mid major team. no one every claimed they were gonna win more than one or anything. until they went undefeated in their conference (albeit a weak conference), *everyone* was agreed they weren't a NCAA lock. don't be bitter, bro.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nova is back in the ball game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

looks like Clemson is back to their old ways from the FT line. i don't know why Purnell is crying everytime there's a no call on his end. i'd think that would actually be a BLESSING for his team.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

i agree. If i were Purnell, the only thing I'd be complaining about is if I could inbound the ball from the baseline instead of shooting free throws.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

what a shot from reynolds. and 1 also, chance for the 4 point play.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Villanova up 1 point now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Let's go Nova I need you to pull this one out.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ugh. Gordon looked awful. It's hard for me to justify him as a top five pick with this performance.


----------



## Natey (May 28, 2005)

If anyone has noticed Arlington is hanging tough with Memphis, only down 14. Its the only 1-16 game that hasn't been a blowout


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nova playing outstanding defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemson doing what I expected them to do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I love the fact that Clemson doesn't have a point guard. They have like 7 combo guards and not one of them can pass worth a damn.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i love the fact they played their best game of the season against Duke :|


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

i love the fact that were 3:20 away from seeing two 12 vs. 13 matchups in tampa


*note i probably just jinxed it, unfortunatly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What is Jay Wright thinking?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ogelsby has gotten 6 foul shots from BS calls (i.e. Reggie Miller fouls)


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

nice T wright. couldn't have come at a better time. clemson has a chance to take the lead/tie.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> What is Jay Wright thinking?


Not only was he completely wrong in arguing, but what the hell? 4 point game with under 3 to go, you pick up a T?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Reynolds is one of those players who helps the team and can hurt the team, which is one of the reasons he won't make the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is Corey Fisher on the bench? Jay Wright is out thinking himself right now. You need two point guards on the floor because Reynolds is a shaky ballhandler.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Tied up again, great game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mays gone, Booker's already out. Clemson better win this in regulation.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's amazing that Mays fouls on that, but Cliff Hammonds is allowed to bump Reynolds constantly. I feel bad for Mays.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

tie ball game 1:37 to go. Lets go Villanova


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Awful pass.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Oglesby what are you thinking? Sykes isn't gonna finish that even if you do get it to him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are they putting the ball in Ogelsby's hands? He is strictly a catch and shoot player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemson with another error. That was a turnover.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Corey Fisher with two awful decisions in a row. That is why Jay Wright had him on the bench, he is a great ball-handler but his decision making is shaky.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

this settles it once and for all.... Big East > ACC


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemson sucks, same ole, same ole. Big East 7-1.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Clemson sucks, same ole, same ole. Big East 7-1.


Yessir I have said it all year long the Big East is the toughest conference in college basketball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Of course the refs aren't going to call Oglesby jumping into a defender. This is why VaTech didn't get in. The ACC was not good this year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Big East 7-1.


what impresses me most are the big wins over the juggernauts like UMBC, Oral Roberts, and Boise State.  :laugh:

Go Belmont!


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Natey said:


> If anyone has noticed Arlington is hanging tough with Memphis, only down 14. Its the only 1-16 game that hasn't been a blowout




it'll happen one day.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> what impresses me most are the big wins over the juggernauts like UMBC, Oral Roberts, and Boise State.  :laugh:
> 
> Go Belmont!



And Clemson and Arizona and George Mason and Kentucky.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> what impresses me most are the big wins over the juggernauts like UMBC, Oral Roberts, and Boise State.  :laugh:
> 
> Go Belmont!



:thinking2: I must be missing the part where Belmont, and Mt. St. Marys, and St. Marys were powers. My apologies. ***Sarcasm Alert***


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only time I can ever see a 16 seed winning, is if a team like Wisconsin gets a #1 seed one year. They are the kind of team that could be offensively challenged enough for a lower seeded team to almost pull an upset. I remember when Western Carolina had Purdue down in 1996 (the year Syracuse went to the Championship game) and Joe Stafford had a running jumper to win and missed it, losing 74-73. Sidenote, a young Thad Matta was an assistant on that team too.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> And Clemson and Arizona and George Mason and Kentucky.


let's not get caught up in _all_ the facts

btw, clemson's terrible :redface:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I feel bad for people who at the start of the tournament picked Clemson. It just goes to show that people are just not watching college basketball during the regular season. Clemson had so many red flags around them it wasn't even funny. I think Billy Packer called them a darkhorse final four team. LOL


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

packer is the biggest acc homer, plus i honestly think he's losing some stuff upstairs. i figured they'd at least stay at least somewhat warm. foolishness on my part.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HKF said:


> The only time I can ever see a 16 seed winning, is if a team like Wisconsin gets a #1 seed one year. They are the kind of team that could be offensively challenged enough for a lower seeded team to almost pull an upset. I remember when Western Carolina had Purdue down in 1996 (the year Syracuse went to the Championship game) and Joe Stafford had a running jumper to win and missed it, losing 74-73. Sidenote, a young Thad Matta was an assistant on that team too.



if a 15 like Coppin state can beat a #2 or a 15 hampton out the powerhouse MEAC can beat a marcus fizer & jamaal tinsley led iowa state team, who says a 16 can't win??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus Fizer was already in the NBA. Coppin State beat a South Carolina team that would end up losing the following year in the first round as a #3 seed to Richmond (in Washington D.C.). That's why Eddie Fogler didn't make it at USC, he couldn't get out of the first round, even with Larry Davis, BJ McKie and Melvin Watson.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I feel bad for people who at the start of the tournament picked Clemson. It just goes to show that people are just not watching college basketball during the regular season. Clemson had so many red flags around them it wasn't even funny. I think Billy Packer called them a darkhorse final four team. LOL


i had clemson to the sweet sixteen. it's not like villanova is some kind of great team and vandy is garbage away from home. i really wanted to pick siena, but convinced myself not to. yeah, clemson was definitely going to lose to the first actual good team they played, but that wouldn't have been until they met kansas.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> i had clemson to the sweet sixteen. it's not like villanova is some kind of great team and vandy is garbage away from home. i really wanted to pick siena, but convinced myself not to. yeah, clemson was definitely going to lose to the first actual good team they played, but that wouldn't have been until they met kansas.


No, Nova is a good team. They had some injuries to their bigs during the year and the Big East was that good this year. Clemson was the product of a down year in the ACC.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> No, Nova is a good team. They had some injuries to their bigs during the year and the Big East was that good this year. Clemson was the product of a down year in the ACC.


villanova lost to nc state and syracuse at home and lost to cincinnati, rutgers, st johns, and injured pitt on the road. it's hard for me to really consider them a good team with all of those losses to those teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> villanova lost to nc state and syracuse at home and lost to cincinnati, rutgers, st johns, and injured pitt on the road. it's hard for me to really consider them a good team with all of those losses to those teams.


I am not sure why you consider that NC State loss a bad loss. They were winning and the ref called a foul with less than a second to go on a hail mary. 

As for losing at St. John's I will admit that was a bad loss, but Cincinnati and Rutgers on the road aren't as bad you think. The Big East was a gauntlet this year. There is a reason why Georgetown had so many close games and it has nothing to do with them not being very good. I guarantee if North Carolina had played in the Big East with their defense, they would have lost another 5 basketball games. 11 of Nova's 12 losses came to Big East teams. This team was battle tested as they went 10-11 against the Big East. They could beat Kansas.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I am not sure why you consider that NC State loss a bad loss. They were winning and the ref called a foul with less than a second to go on a hail mary.


yeah and it wasn't at home either. a loss is still a loss though even if it's a gift from the refs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> This team was battle tested as they went 10-11 against the Big East. They could beat Kansas.


there is a much better chance that they lose to siena than that they beat kansas.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

At least one of my predictions was right with the Clemson loss.

Screw st. josephs


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I took a schilling today. 8-8. Might be my worst day ever.

Only lost two sweet 16's though, and nothing worse.

Indiana, St. Joseph's, Vandy, Gonzaga, UConn, Drake, St. Mary's, and Oregon. Wow.

At least I had Villanova right.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Didnt expect Nova to beat Clemson, oh well cant win them all. I knew Indiana was going to be a tough call, thank goodness I have alternate brackets. Most of my bad picks have come in the Midwest region.

That UNC-Louisville matchup is going to be really interesting. Louisville's defense last night was insane, on the other hand even with all the 3's they took, their score at the end of the night didnt top the Heels, who by the way scored most of their points inside.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WeeFace said:


> HKF, from reading your posts you are definitely an ACC fan, so I would expect you to know who McClintock is. I guarantee you most people don't know who he is. Do you know who the great White Wilkinson plays for?


Lol nah he is a Big East fan.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> you chumps that have watched 1 1/2 Wildcats games are ridiculous


Why? Did you watch him making questionable plays during the game. The guy blew so many layups and was playing out of control. Sure he has nice handles, but there was too much at stake to be playing like a moron


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Why? Did you watch him making questionable plays during the game. The guy blew so many layups and was playing out of control. Sure he has nice handles, but there was too much at stake to be playing like a moron


Yep that about sums it up. He does have a ton of talent but he needs to learn how to finish.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Why? Did you watch him making questionable plays during the game. The guy blew so many layups and was playing out of control. Sure he has nice handles, but there was too much at stake to be playing like a moron


Richards: 15 points, 9 assists, 3 turnovers. solid numbers against nome other team other than a cream puff SoCon team. If that "= Idiot" then so be it. Apparently I don't really understand what we're expecting of a true floor leader and a guy who isn't your main scorer. And if you're basing whether or not he can finish/make a layup on one game... that's my only point in saying "you chumps that have watched 1 1/2 Wildcats games are ridiculous"


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The question once again is, did you watch the game? I mean you responded to that quote way after the game was over which leads me to question if you did watch the game.

Forget the stats, I am going by what I saw and bball's post also supports what I am saying. The guy was playing out of control in certain stretches of the game. You do know Davidson was down big at some point right?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> The question once again is, did you watch the game?


yes

and to say the kid's an idiot and rag on his play for one game is silly


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So you thought Richards played under control, blown layups and all?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

no. where did i say that? you're ignoring the fact that i'm right - you watched one davidson game this year, maybe 2 if you watched them play UNC. other than that, you've never even paid attention to the guy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> no. where did i say that? you're ignoring the fact that i'm right - you watched one davidson game this year, maybe 2 if you watched them play UNC. other than that, you've never even paid attention to the guy.


But that quote came after a couple of boneheaded plays. So I shouldn't call him out on those plays? Scroll back through the thread to where I also commented on how good his ball handling skills were

And I probably saw about 5 to 6 Davidson games this season btw


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> But that quote came after a couple of boneheaded plays. So I shouldn't call him out on those plays? Scroll back through the thread to where I also commented on how good his ball handling skills were
> 
> And I probably saw about 5 to 6 Davidson games this season btw


ok. i concede. he's terrible.


----------

